# Tipp&Tricks



## Da Barsch (5. Februar 2003)

Hi ich bin der Barsch und angle erst seit mitte 2002 und möchte mich aufs Hechtfischen vorbereiten und würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir weiter helfen könnt...ins raubfisch-forum will ich nicht weil da haben sie mich rausgeekelt und es hat nur streit gegeben!Ich kann aber auch euch tipps geben übers Köder basteln und LOCKTEIG selber machen ect....



 Barschi


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2003)

Nachdem schon mehrfach auf Dein Treiben im Forum von Angeln.de hingewiesen wurde, kann ich Dir nur empfehlen, hier im Board etwas vorsichtiger zu sein.

Und was für Tipps und Tricks willst Du loswerden??
Laut Deinen Postings im Raubfischforum hast Du keinen Fischereischein, außerdem bisher nur Forellen und 2 Störe gefangen - da kanns wohl mit Tipps und Tricks nicht so weit her sein.

Solltest Du wie andere auch an vernünftigen Diskussioen hier im Board in einem vernünftigen Umgangston Interesse habemn, bist Du herzlich willkommen. 

Ansnonsten kannst Du Dich gerne hier verabschieden bzw. wirst verabschiedet werden.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Februar 2003)

@ Da Barsch 
welche Köder bastelst du denn selber?

P.S.: aus dem Raubfischforum hast du dich selber raus geworfen...


----------



## Da Barsch (5. Februar 2003)

http://www.hobby-fischernet.de.vu
Da könnt ihr meine Tipp&Tricks sehen. Auch zum Thema Köderbasteln.

Barsch


----------



## Lynx (5. Februar 2003)

@Da Barsch,
erzähl mal wie Du als 12jähriger und ohne Angelerlaubnis zu Deinen zwei Störe gekommen bist.
In Östereich soll ja der letzte Stör vor ca. 80 Jahren in der Donau gefangen worden sein.


----------



## Franky (5. Februar 2003)

Hallo DaBarsch,

aus dem Raubfischforum hast Du Dich nun wirklich selber hinausgeworfen. Ich habe Dich bereits im Vorfeld darauf hingewiesen, dass hier nur willkommen ist, wer sich entsprechend benimmt!

Es gelten hier übrigens auch die gleichen Regeln, wie im Raubfischforum, oder besser: wie im ganzen Anglerboard!

Was Tipps&Tricks angeht: benutz ruhig mal die Suchhilfe und such nach &quot;Hecht&quot; - viel Spass beim Lesen!


----------



## Lenzibald (5. Februar 2003)

Also in Österreich ist es an vielen Gewässern so das Kinder bis 12 Gratis mitfischen dürfen, ab 12Jahren brauchen sie dann eine Fischerkarte ist wie bei euch der Fischereischein nur müssen wir keine Prüfung ablegen sondern nur einen Kurs besuchen dauert einen tag der Kurs dann gibts ne Teilnahmebestätigung und damit bekommt man dann seinen Fischerausweis. Störe Sterlet und Welse werden in der letzten Zeit wieder häufiger in der Donau gefangen und auch an Seen hat man welche gestetzt.


----------



## Lynx (5. Februar 2003)

@Lenzibald
Der Stör kommt in Westeuropa heute durch Überfischung und Gewässerverschmutzung praktisch nicht mehr vor. Dass sich ab und zu einer in die Donau verirrt kann schon sein. Aber unser Freund Da Barsch hat sicherlich nicht die Fähigkeit und Ausrüstung an ein solches Exemplar zu kommen.

Der Sterlet(Acipenser ruthenus) ist wegen seines  Fleisches und Kaviars in Osteuropa von wichtiger wirtschaftlicher Bedeutung. Er wird als Besatz für Teiche und Staubecken gezüchtet.


----------



## Lenzibald (5. Februar 2003)

@lynx Störe werden bei uns wieder ausgesetzt weil er relativ selten ist auch Huche möchte man wieder in der Doanu einbürgern wie es so schön heißt. Kenne selber Jemanden der 2002 6Störe in der Donau gefangen hat sind keine Riesen sondern meist unter 10Kilo.


----------



## masch1 (5. Februar 2003)

ca. 40 km von mir entfernt ist ein See (Östereich) in dem sehr viele Sterlet gesetzt wurden die sind auch nicht schwer zu fangen in diesem See gilt C&R
deweiteren wurden im Inn vor Jahren mal 20 Sterlet von unserem Verein besetzt bisher sind nur 2 gefangen worden
 :m


----------



## Lenzibald (5. Februar 2003)

So und aus jetzt reichts bin heute zu Blöd zum Tippen.Eindeutig zu wenig geschlafen.


----------



## Lynx (5. Februar 2003)

@Lenzibald,
Jagertee oder Obstler?  :q  :q


----------



## duck_68 (5. Februar 2003)

oder etwa beides :q  :g  :g  :q 

mo


----------



## Franky (5. Februar 2003)

egal was - alles ist &quot;tödlich&quot;, ob einzeln oder im Gemisch...:q:q:q


----------



## aichi (5. Februar 2003)

Bei meinem Verein wurde auch mal ein Stör gefangen, soll aber aus ner Zucht entkommen sein.

aichi


----------



## aichi (5. Februar 2003)

Hab ich vergessen:  Hast du schon ein Angel für Hecht??


----------



## thymallus (5. Februar 2003)

hallo,

was so als &quot;Stör&quot; durch die Gegend geistert, ist meist
kein Stör, sondern es sind verschiedene Hybriden, die durch Kreuzung verschiedener störartiger Fische in Zuchten produ-
ziert werden.
(.B. der sogenannte&quot;Bester&quot;,meines Wissens eine Kreuzung aus Sterlet und Hausen):
Da diese Kreuzungen als Teichbesatz ganz groß in Mode sind, kommen auch immer wieder durch Entschlüpfen bei Hochwasser in offene Gewässer-insofern kann man sie sicher auch in Österreich gelegentlich fangen-bei uns am Rhein (Wiesbaden) hat sogar mal jamand 2 an einem Abend gefangen.

Gruß
thymallus

  #u


----------



## masch1 (5. Februar 2003)

@ aichi keine Zucht das war einer von den unseren  :q


----------



## Achim_68 (5. Februar 2003)

Hallo Barschi, alter Halunke......hier versteckst Du Dich also!

Auszug aus hobby-fischernet.de.vu:
____________________________________________________________

Köder basteln leicht gemacht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fischteig:

Mixe Mehl , Wasser  und Brausepullver zusammen (Geschmack egal) 

und vertig is dein Fischteig.



Fischteig:

Da der Fischteig in den Läden so teuer ist macht ihn selber.Dafür gibt es eigentlich kein Rezept.Du brauchst Zucker,Teig,Käse und alles was man knäten kann und stinkt und mixt es zusammen!Nun hast du einen genau so guten Fischerteig wie die im Laden!!(Bitte nicht probieren man bekommt nur Bauchweh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

____________________________________________________________

Sind ja echt ein paar Supertips, die Du da preisgibst! Schade, dass Du meine aus dem Raubfischforum anscheinend ignoriert hast  :c  viele fanden die gar nicht so schlecht...
Ich gebe Dir jetzt auch nochmal &acute;nen Tip: Wenn ich solche Probleme mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung hätte wie Du, würde ich weniger Zeit im Internet verbringen, sondern mehr mit meinem Wörterbuch und meinem Deutschlehrer.

Und noch einen gibt es gratis dazu:
Hier ist eine Seite, die Deinem geistigen Niveau angemessen scheint:


Hoffentlich nicht zu anspruchsvoll 

Also nochmal zum mitschreiben ( uups, Deine Spezialdisziplin ): 
Wenn Du was zu sagen hast, dann tu das in einer angemessenen Art und Weise! Keinem der Boardies fällt ein Zacken aus der Krone, wenn er eine ernstgemeinte Frage beantworten soll und jeder freut sich über ernstgemeinte Tips aber Sachen wie:



> Mixe Mehl , Wasser  und Brausepullver zusammen (Geschmack egal)  und vertig ist Dein Fischteig


 
lassen normale Angler doch sehr an deinem Geisteszustand zweifeln.

Das hat aber nix mit rausekeln zu tun - wer hier austeilen will, der sollte vor allen Dingen erstmal einstecken können.

Wenn Dir mein Beitrag nicht gefällt, kannste mir ja eine PM schicken! Ich möchte Dich nur bitten, ein wenig auf Deine Rechtschreibung zu achten :q Grammatik ist erstmal sekundär!

Das mit der PM an mich, bei Nichtgefallen dieses Beitrags, gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen Boardies, ich bin durchaus kritikfähig!


----------



## >Friedfischer< (5. Februar 2003)

Hallo

wir haben ihm ja scon soooo viele tips gegeben
jemand hat eine verblüffend ähnliche seite gebaut
www.meisterhaft-angeln.de.vu
Aber schaut auch mal bei
www.hobby-fischernet.de.vu vorbei im Gästebuch und lasst euch Zeit ackert alle Nachrichten durch sogar fisch und fang war schon da der Redakt war schon da und hat die Seite für Mies befunden also lasst euch Zeit und ich habe nicht den Grund ihn in die Pfanne zu haun hier sodern nur weil ich es total scheiße finde das er kifft und sprüche wie nazis an die macht ablässt ich bin zwar bei euch Boardies vielleicht durch aber jetzt kennt ihr sein wahres gesicht und bitte bitte lest das gästebuch  :z  :z  :z


----------



## Da Barsch (5. Februar 2003)

Ich glaubs einfach nicht kaum bin ich aus dem thema Hallo und so... raus und will was erfahren übers fischen wieder doof angeredet das find ich echt gemein einige haben schon mit mir geredet und ich mit ihnen wieder vertragen und würde mich echt freuen wenn wir wieder zum allgemeinen thema kommen und übers fischen reden?Wäre echt nett und niemand zwingt euch in dieses Thema zuschreiben!!!! 

Also nun meine frage:
Wie soll ein Wabbler/Blinker aussehen fürs fangen von Hechten?


 Barsch


----------



## Achim_68 (5. Februar 2003)

---- ohne Worte ----


----------



## >Friedfischer< (5. Februar 2003)

WOBBLER WOBBLER WOBBER NICHT WABBLER

***********************************************

Wurde vom Moderator editiert.


----------



## Achim_68 (5. Februar 2003)

@ Barschi
Ufff, da hast Du Dich ja echt selber übertroffen, ich war echt für einen Moment sprachlos, als ich Deinen Beitrag gelesen habe... aber wer so konsequent auf Grammatik und Rechschreibung scheixxx hat auch einen Tip verdient :q
Also, wenn Du das mit unserer Suchmaschine nicht peilst, dann benutze doch diesen Link:
keine Verarsche 
Kleiner Tip noch, es heißt Wobbler - einen Wabbler haben hier einige Leute zwischen den Ohren , wenn Sie Deine Beiträge gelesen haben!

Lieber Friedfischer, 
noch so&acute;n Ding und Du bist wirklich raus hier, ich glaube allerdings anders als Du Dir das vorstellst  :e


----------



## >Friedfischer< (5. Februar 2003)

sorry :q


----------



## Borgon (5. Februar 2003)

Tja,da Barsch,verspiel nicht deinen letzten Kredit hier.Ich glaube du versuchst hier Leute zu verarschen oder zu provozieren.Bald kommt doch bestimmt die Nummer,dass du deine gefangenen Fische verkaufst usw.und wieviel Geld du damit schon verdient hast etc.Dass du immer wieder Wabbler schreibst ist wohl auch auf jeden Fall nicht unbeabsichtigt.Ich kann aber trotzdem darüber lachen,genau wie über deine Seite,weil ich drüber stehe genau wie alle anderen hier denk ich mal :q  :q  :q .Und jetzt zu der eigentlichen Frage-98Prozent aller angebotenen Blinker im Angelgeschäft sind wohl zum Fischen auf Hechte hergestellt worden,wie die aussehen hast du doch bestimmt schon mal gesehen :q  :q  :q


----------



## til (5. Februar 2003)

Also ich finde man sollte da barsch gegenüber etwas toleranter sein. Rechtschreibung zu kritisieren ist sowieso schlechter Stil ( sagt die netiquette), jeder vertipppt sich mal und manche könnens halt wirklich nicht so gut.
Das grosse Streiten geht doch immer erst los, weil sich einige durch ihn provozieren lassen, und er sich natürlich auch.
Auch wenn jemand eine &quot;blöde&quot; Frage stellt, gibts bestimmt ein Dutzend Leute, die die (guten) Antworten lesen und was draus lernen. Auch wenn die Lernfähigkeit des ursprünglichen Fragestellers vielleicht nicht so ausgeprägt ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2003)

Würde ich Dir normalerweise immer recht geben til, 
aber nachdem was der Junge in anderen Foren so alles von sich gegeben hat, müssen wir schon von vorneherein den Jungen etwas bremsen.
Solange er sich hier anständig verhält, ist er wie jedes andere unserer jetzt fast 2000 Mitglieder herzlich willkommen - und wenn er es nicht schafft sich zu benehmen, wird er wie jedes andere unserer fast 2000 Mitglieder im gleichen Fall verwarnt und dann gesperrt.
Und das dies bisher fast noch nie nötig war, spricht für den Stil im Anglerboard und den seiner Mitglieder.
Da das auch so bleiben soll, muß dieser Barsch lernen oder gehen.
Und da sind wir doch bis jetzt sehr tolerant gewesen - man kann doch nicht mehr tun, als den DaBarsch aufmerksam machen. 
Wenn ers dann immer noch nicht begreift hat er eben Pech gehabt!!

Ist meine Meinung, darf gerne jeder anders sehen.


----------



## angeltreff (5. Februar 2003)

Wobbler:







Wabbler:






die wabbeln alle  :q 








Fertigteig:


----------



## >Friedfischer< (5. Februar 2003)

Angeltreff nach da Barsch heißt das Vertigteig 
Aber wir sind nicht auf seinem NIWo so schreibt er das


----------



## Franky (5. Februar 2003)

olaf: :q


----------



## wolle (5. Februar 2003)

@ angeltreff
 :q  :m  :q


----------



## wodibo (5. Februar 2003)

@Olaf

Marktlücke - kann ich gut gebrauchen :q


----------



## Lynx (5. Februar 2003)

> nach da Barsch heißt das Vertigteig


Friedfischer höre 
1. zu stänkern auf
und 2. warte ich noch auf eine Antwort auf meine mail.


----------



## Laksos (5. Februar 2003)

@angeltreff

In diesem Thema bin ich zwar unbeteiligt, aber deinen dollen und kreativen Vorschlag zum Thema und die Mühe, das mal bildlich darzustellen, muß ich wirklich mal loben, echt! Nun finden wir künftig über unsere Suchmaschine auch etwas zum Thema &quot;Brausepulver&quot;! Vor allem die von &quot;Ahoi&quot; ist richtig gut! - Ich hab&acute; jetzt noch ganz feuchte Augen!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## wolle (5. Februar 2003)

jetzt hat sich noch so ein kandidat angemeldet,ich habe mir
mal die mühe gemacht und diese 161 eintragungen ins gäste-
buch gelesen,ohoh.dafür gibt es keinen passenden smilie.


----------



## masch1 (5. Februar 2003)

Wenn jemand mir mein Gästebuch so versauen würde wie dies Friedfischer und Co mit dem von Da Barsch gemacht haben würd ich die anzeigen das grenzt an Psychterror was die da veranstaltet haben egal ob das gute oder schlechte Tipps sind egal ob die HP gut oder schlecht ist. Eher diese Kaoten auf die Finger kloppfen das ist ne absolute Sauerrei was die da angestellt haben. Das einige von den alten Boardmembern sich auf das gleiche Niveau herablassen hat mich erschreckt. Das ist ja ne Hexenjagt die ihr da veranstaltet. Kaum hatte sich &quot;Da Barsch&quot; bei uns angemeldet waren seine &quot;Jäger&quot; auch schon da nur um ihm eins reinzuwürgen ausfallend wurde er erst als die ihn schon wiedereinmal in die Ecke gedrängt hatten.Und auch einige Mods werden nicht müde jedesmal &quot;Da Barsch &quot; eine auf die Schnauze zu klopfen.

@ Da Barsch
lösch dein Gästebuch


----------



## Case (5. Februar 2003)

@til,masch1 :m 

Wer andere kleinmacht
wird dadurch auch nicht größer.

Case


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Februar 2003)

Ich hoffe die Jungs kommen noch dahinter das sie hier eine Menge dazulernen können!
Nicht nur &quot;in Sachen&quot; angeln !!!

(Ich wünsche es ihnen!)


@Case: das war der &quot;Spruch des Tages&quot;#6


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Februar 2003)

@ Da Barsch: 
Wenn es Dir wirklich Ernst ist mit diesem Forum dann gebe ich Dir den Rat dich unter einem anderem Namen neu anzumelden! Ist zwar traurig das man zu solchen Methoden greifen muss, aber anders wirst Du deine &quot;Verfolger&quot; wohl nicht mehr los!

Doch merke : Wenn all das was Du hier so von Dir gegeben hast zu Deinen normalen Umgangston gehört, dann outest Du dich schnell. Den Ärger sollst Du nicht bekommen weil Du &quot;Da Barsch&quot; bist, den bekommst Du höchstens für das was Du von Dir gibst (wie alle Anderen auch).


----------



## Hummer (5. Februar 2003)

So Freunde,

mir reichts jetzt.

Fakt ist, daß hier eine Fehde zwischen Kindsköpfen, die sich bereits auf anderen Seiten bekriegten, in das Anglerboard übertragen wurde. Darauf können wir hier alle verzichten.

Wenn Ihr Euch an die Boardregeln haltet, seid Ihr herzlich willkommen. Ansonsten geht dahin, wo Ihr herkamt.

Hummer


----------



## muddyliz (18. Mai 2003)

*@ Da Barsch*

Hallo Barsch,
mit so einer dünnen Internetseite würde ich den Mund nicht so weit aufreißen. Außerdem: Lass' mal deine Seite durch die Rechtschreibprüfung laufen, dann sieht das Ergebnis schon etwas besser aus (hoffentlich !!! PISA lässt grüßen.) Im Übrigen kann ich dir die Internetadresse GOOGLE.de empfehlen, dort unter "Hecht" nachsehen, da findest du genügend Informationen über das Hechtfischen. Willst du Hechte fischen oder gebratene Tauben?
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## nachoman (19. Mai 2003)

@ muddyliz: Deine HP ist auch nicht besser:q :q  :q :q


----------



## Hummer (19. Mai 2003)

Ich mach das jetzt hier dicht!

Wozu sollen denn diese ollen Kamellen wieder aufgewärmt werden?! :e 

Petri

Hummer


----------

